# Free betta drawings



## ao

*15 free betta drawings.*

*To enter, post the picture of the betta you want drawn. Then I will add you to a list.

*


----------



## Fenghuang

I'll bite. 

Can you draw Ares? He's under the rainbow bridge now. /: Thank you very much.


----------



## Skyewillow

I was going to post here, but you already did one of mine, so I'm not going to hog up space. ^_^


----------



## erinbirdsong

OH how cool! Thank you


----------



## MikeJones

This is very cool of you. This is Badi


----------



## ao

feel free to post again if you already have a doodle from me...


----------



## Skyewillow

Awesome!
My little VT man, Skerries, never gets enough love. ^_^


----------



## Stargirlx1

Very neat!  Here is my new betta Killer.


----------



## kyle89

How cool!! This is original Squishy


----------



## liz26914

This is Kai. Please draw him!


----------



## madmonahan

Yay! Here's Chance!!


----------



## ao

5 more spots~


----------



## Janan

Is it too late for Leo?


----------



## Karebear13

Benzema!


----------



## ao

woops miscalculation, 5 more spots...


----------



## blu the betta

hello may you draw my avatar pic or do you need it enlarged?


----------



## Karebear13

Aokashi, can you draw it like the pic I sent you but with his caudal fin wrapping around in the back?


----------



## ao

Uh... I dunno. I tend to not draw your betta in the pose you posted... if that's ok


----------



## Karebear13

yeah that is fine


----------



## wah543

Can you do my little Veily?


----------



## ShukiAi

How kind of you! Would you mind drawing my double tail female, AppleJack?
Thanks!


----------



## bniebetta

My two babies


----------



## ao

2 more spots...

Oh btw, claim your art here later....


----------



## blu the betta

did you count mine?


----------



## ao

two more spots


----------



## DforDrago

I hope it isn't too late for Drago!!


----------



## ao

yep, one more~


----------



## Lyshymo

If I'm not too late, I'd love one of Felix









*If I'm selected and you need a better picture, I can always get one ^-^
Thank you!


----------



## ao

Great, that's all of them. no slots left. Please colelct your art in this exact same thread


----------



## Janan

Can't wait!!!


----------



## ao

Fenghuang said:


> I'll bite.
> 
> Can you draw Ares? He's under the rainbow bridge now. /: Thank you very much.


#1


----------



## DforDrago

That is absolutely beautiful!!! I can't wait to see Drago!


----------



## Skyewillow

Pretty awesome, Aokashi!


----------



## Fenghuang

aokashi said:


> #1


Oh, wow, this is absolutely amazing. Thank you. Thank you so so much. <3


----------



## callistra

Your pics are great! Are you full?


----------



## Fenghuang

I was feeling down, but this really cheered me up.  I'm going to print it out and frame it.

You should probably sign your artwork. Lots of thieves these days on the net, claiming other people's art as their own. It won't be a guaranteed deterrent, but it'll make it harder.


----------



## DforDrago

I agree with Fenghuang, you should definitely sign your artwork...it's so lovely, I'd love to have your signature on it. And that's a great idea, printing and framing it!


----------



## ao

Lol, i often forget to sign, if someone really wants to steal a pic, they're do it XD *signs*

I dont think the pictures are big enough to frame...



erinbirdsong said:


> OH how cool! Thank you


#2
Here you go


----------



## Fenghuang

That is true, sadly. /: 

I can probably find a way to blow it up. If not, I'll construct my own or turn it into a little picture magnet thing.


EDIT: Love the blue in that one. You have lots of talent and skill.


----------



## erinbirdsong

aokashi said:


> Lol, i often forget to sign, if someone really wants to steal a pic, they're do it XD *signs*
> 
> I dont think the pictures are big enough to frame...
> 
> 
> 
> #2
> Here you go


That is beautiful! 

Thank you so much


----------



## ao

@ Fenghuang- Thanks ^___^



MikeJones said:


> This is very cool of you. This is Badi


#3
Enjoy...


----------



## ao

Skyewillow said:


> Awesome!
> My little VT man, Skerries, never gets enough love. ^_^


#4
Here's some love for skerries


----------



## Perry the platypus

D:< I MISSED IT!!!!! Stupid me. :frustrated:


----------



## Fenghuang

Your style is so elegant and vibrant. You really captured the movement of the water. I'm terribly jealous.

EDIT: Can I bother you to sign mine also? I'm sorry... You are fantastic and I would love to have your signature.


----------



## Perry the platypus

*Breathes heavily* I'm horrible at drawing. What do you use to draw these? I love them


----------



## ao

Fenghuang said:


> Your style is so elegant and vibrant. You really captured the movement of the water. I'm terribly jealous.
> 
> EDIT: Can I bother you to sign mine also? I'm sorry... You are fantastic and I would love to have your signature.



Sure ^_^ I'm not in front of the computer right now, But I'll sign it when I get home. I'll also see d I can save you a bigger version



Perry the platypus said:


> *Breathes heavily* I'm horrible at drawing. What do you use to draw these? I love them



I use photoshop and a tablet


----------



## Skyewillow

aokashi said:


> #4
> Here's some love for skerries


Superb! Thank you so very much!


----------



## Fenghuang

aokashi said:


> Sure ^_^ I'm not in front of the computer right now, But I'll sign it when I get home. I'll also see d I can save you a bigger version


Thank you! Take your time, I can wait.


----------



## Karebear13

Wow you are amazing! if its not too much of a bother and if its not too late can I change my picture to this one?
If not its okay! thanks


----------



## Perry the platypus

Too bad I don't have a Tablet.


----------



## Fenghuang

Aokashi, your art motivated me to draw something of my own. It's not nearly as beautiful or clean, but I want to thank you for inspiring me.


----------



## ShukiAi

Wow, these are turning out amazing! Love your style! <3 Can't wait to see AppleJacks!


----------



## ao

thanks.
hey guys, i lost my computer charger and am in the process ob obtaining another... I'll let you know when i can start drawing again


----------



## MattsBettas

Can you do one for me when you can?


----------



## bserrano2

these are awesome!! if you start drawing again please let me know i would love a drawing of Renji.


----------



## ao

Sorry guys! list is full >.<


----------



## ao

lost my charger, then lost my tablet pen >.>
Continuing on... miss a few in the middle. will go back for them



kyle89 said:


> How cool!! This is original Squishy


enjoy:












liz26914 said:


> This is Kai. Please draw him!


----------



## Fenghuang

As always, they look great. I love your use of colours.


----------



## Stargirlx1

Wow those are just amazing! Can't wait to see mine! Such amazing work!


----------



## Mahsfish

When you can could you try my guy?


----------



## ao

um... all slots are full.. unless you are already in line. lol


----------



## madmonahan

Can't wait to see mine. :3


----------



## Mahsfish

Ok


----------



## Alcemistnv

mkslmldjfdnfj I missed it xD


----------



## Syriiven

You have very beautiful pieces here Aokashi =)


----------



## Sea Dragon

Wow, your style and use of color is beautiful *0* I think you've inspired me to try digitally painting some bettas soon...


----------



## motherpeters

Aokashi I love your style! I've tried my hand at drawing bettas a few times, and they never come out near as nice as yours! I'd love to get on the list whenever you start up again.


----------



## kyle89

Love the incredible art. Thank you soon much


----------



## DforDrago

Oh I can't wait to see Drago, all of these pics are so beautiful aokashi!


----------



## ao

went on vacation XD dw folks, Pics WILL be done!


----------



## bettafishgirl

Could you take a go at Diablo? I love and admire your art! You should make a business or something!


----------



## bettafishgirl

Sorry sideways pic lol


----------



## ashleylyn

Just browsed through this thread and I have to say, you are very talented! Your work is gorgeous, elegant, and really seems to capture the essence of the fish.


----------



## ShukiAi

Hi Aokashi! I have a spot on your list (I had requested you do my female betta "Apple Jack") but if you haven't started already, can I please change the fish that you draw? I recently got a new male betta, "Lambert", and would love for you to draw him. Thank you!


----------



## ao

I'm so behind on this (not that I had a due date... or did I?)
but THEY WILL BE DONE!

I have a senior thesis due in one week... so bear with me....


----------



## ShukiAi

No rush! And your thesis comes first! Best of luck


----------



## ao

Phew, after my computer dying and losing everything from my hard drive~ I'm back again....



Stargirlx1 said:


> Very neat!  Here is my new betta Killer.


----------



## Chesh

Gorgeous work, Ao!


----------



## DforDrago

So pretty. I just can't get over how lovely these are!


----------



## copperarabian

Wow! These are so beautiful!


----------



## DforDrago

Can I please change my pic of Drago? I noticed that he's hard to see in the one I originally submitted. Thanks!!!


----------



## Tabby216

Lovely art  I wish I could of got one for my girl


----------



## ao

thanks 

Drago- if I cant see the picture clearly, I'll be sure to come searching for this one.


----------



## DforDrago

Okay, thank you!!


----------



## Graceful

Your drawings are gorgeous!


----------



## kev

Perry the platypus said:


> D:< I MISSED IT!!!!! Stupid me. :frustrated:


Ditto. these are beautiful by the way. Great work!


----------



## Stargirlx1

YAY!!! Thank you so so much aokashi! I just love it! Beautiful work! :-D




aokashi said:


> Phew, after my computer dying and losing everything from my hard drive~ I'm back again....


----------



## DforDrago

I don't mean to be pushy or anything, I understand that you have a lot on your plate and that you are doing this simply in kindness and for no charge, but will you be able to complete the pics? Please forgive me if you're busy or whatnot.


----------



## ao

Ah, I've been so negligent of this thread T_T forgive me and my flakiness


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ao

madmonahan said:


> Yay! Here's Chance!!


woohoo! finally another


----------



## Perry the platypus

thanks. You've inspired me. ;-)


----------



## Mashiro

Oh wow... I love these!

I know you have a full list, but could you maybe squeeze in Pharaoh for me?

I have no art of him yet.


----------



## ao

Karebear13 said:


> Benzema!


and.. one more....


----------



## ao

Mashiro said:


> Oh wow... I love these!
> 
> I know you have a full list, but could you maybe squeeze in Pharaoh for me?
> 
> I have no art of him yet.



List is very full 
there are many other wonderful members out there offering free art form time to time ^_^ I'm sure you'll get a pretty pic for Pharaoh~


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I absolutely love your style Aokashi. It gives off a real sense of movement and fluidity. 

Look forward to seeing some more.


----------



## Bailmint

are you still accepting?


----------



## Asira

Are you still taking requests?

Take a look at my art thread too, it's in my signature


----------



## ao

Unfortunately not 
Your art is lovely though!


----------



## madmonahan

aokashi said:


> woohoo! finally another



It's beautiful, thank you!!


----------



## Perry the platypus

Do you do these on the computer, or by hand?


----------



## ao

I do these on the computer


----------



## Perry the platypus

You are a HUGE computer artist!!! :O You've been working on these for years, right? :shock2:


----------



## ao

wah543 said:


> Can you do my little Veily?


done....


----------



## Inkwell

This is so cool, and you're amazing! 
This is inkwell


----------



## Janan

Would you do Sweetheart for me? And notice her slight lipstick. She's a sweetie.


----------



## Inkwell

Oh sorry! I didn't realize you weren't taking anymore pictures. You're an amazing artist.


----------



## Janan

Oops! Maybe you're not taking any more pictures. Sorry! If you do decide to do more later, I would love one of Sweetheart!


----------



## ao

sorry guys >.< and thank you for the compliments 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mar

Beautiful drawings!


----------



## PeetaTheBetta

I will be stalking this thread! You are an amazing artist


----------



## ao

Thanks guys  It's good to know I've earned a few stalkers 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Perry the platypus

You're welcome. You've earned me.


----------



## Mashiro

Also stalking. :tongue:


----------



## fawx

Sooner or later you're gonna have yourself quite the fanclub. Your art is amazing, how you capture the flowing motion of fins is just..wow.


----------



## Chesh

aokashi said:


> Thanks guys  It's good to know I've earned a few stalkers


I fail at stalking. I giggle too much. . . 
^.^


----------



## Perry the platypus

I try to think serious things.  Goodluck!!


----------



## Monstaar

O-M-G...

Are you taking commissions? I'll pay you to do all six of my boys when you're done with these. Holy crap I -LOVE- your style and use of color!


----------



## Perry the platypus

Holy carp that is! :lol:


----------



## DforDrago

They're all really beautiful, I'm on the edge of my seat!!!


----------



## ao

Haha~ long anticipation ride. I'll be doing another batch after my next avalanche of work is over  hopefully in a week~


----------



## DforDrago

LoL, well worth it, though!


----------



## ShukiAi

Can't wait! And thank you for sticking with this! ^__^


----------



## megaredize

Wow your coloured drawings are amazing. I havent seen your art in so long since i have just recently came back to the forum. They are so beautiful!


----------



## ao

Aw~ thanks for believing in me~

megaredize~ I did notice you posting again XD welcome back!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DforDrago

Aokashi, if it's not too much bother, when you do Drago's pic, could you give him a little halo? He died today and I'd like to remember him that way. Thank you.


----------



## ShukiAi

DforDrago said:


> Aokashi, if it's not too much bother, when you do Drago's pic, could you give him a little halo? He died today and I'd like to remember him that way. Thank you.


I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## DforDrago

Thank you so much ShukiAi.


----------



## ao

D: no problem
I'm sorry your little man passed. atleast he will be in betta heaven with lots of yummy betta snacks~


----------



## SemperFidelis2Bettas

Can you draw my betta Falcore


----------



## SemperFidelis2Bettas

Sorry wrong betta this is Falcore


----------



## alisha221

Im not sure if I'm too late but I would love a pic of Bentley


----------



## alisha221




----------



## alisha221

I cant get it to upload photos but here is the album I have, if Im not too late 
http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=14913


----------



## alisha221

Sorry for so many post i could get photos to work. Lets hope this will work


----------



## DforDrago

aokashi said:


> D: no problem
> I'm sorry your little man passed. atleast he will be in betta heaven with lots of yummy betta snacks~


Thank you Aokashi


----------



## Hanzobanana1

PLLLLEEEEAAASSSEEEEE draw frannie?!


----------

